
Creating Game AI in Stadia Using Mostly English - ilyaeck
https://stadia.dev/blog/creating-game-ai-using-mostly-english/
======
totetsu
The Three Robots game linked in the article is also interesting.
[https://github.com/google/mysteryofthreebots](https://github.com/google/mysteryofthreebots)

